# I FINALLY got a job!!!



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well as most of you know, because you were all wonderful support, I found out that I passed the bar in November. But, I hadn't been having much luck with the job market here in Boston. I had been lucky enough to find a long term temporary job but that ended at the beginning of January. I decided not to keep doing temporary work and focus on finding a real job. Well, I got one!! I am sooooo excited because it is EXACTLY the industry that I went to law school to practice in. I am going to be working a smallish finance company doing Securities law. This is my first real job as an adult since I went to law school right after college so I'm very excited to actually receive a paycheck for more than 3 months in a row! I'm also looking forward to the responsibility and the challenge that it will no doubt be. 

I am a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason. If I had found a job sooner I would not have had what is truly an unbelievable experience for an entry level attorney! Thank you all again for your support while I was studying for the bar because without that I would be where I am now! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Well as most of you know, because you were all wonderful support, I found out that I passed the bar in November. But, I hadn't been having much luck with the job market here in Boston. I had been lucky enough to find a long term temporary job but that ended at the beginning of January. I decided not to keep doing temporary work and focus on finding a real job. Well, I got one!! I am sooooo excited because it is EXACTLY the industry that I went to law school to practice in. I am going to be working a smallish finance company doing Securities law. This is my first real job as an adult since I went to law school right after college so I'm very excited to actually receive a paycheck for more than 3 months in a row! I'm also looking forward to the responsibility and the challenge that it will no doubt be.
> 
> I am a firm believer in the fact that everything happens for a reason. If I had found a job sooner I would not have had what is truly an unbelievable experience for an entry level attorney! Thank you all again for your support while I was studying for the bar because without that I would be where I am now! :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Congratulations!! That is such great news. My husband is in law school and right now has a clerkship with a federal judge for the summer, BUT it seems like the job market for lawyers has slowed down everywhere. He is top in his class, but I pray that he finds the job that he wants when he graduates because as we know, it's very competitive out there.

Anyways, I am very happy for you! My older brother does M & A work and is also a lawyer. I have heard that securities law is very interesting- it sounds like a great opportunity. Keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Wooohooooooo! :chili: Way to go :chili: Congrats! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is great news!!

Congrats :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay! I'm so happy for you :chili: I too believe everything happens for a reason. Good luck with your new job-you'll do awesome :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your hard work and determination, you will make a great lawyer!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

congrats! i know how that feels to earn your first decent pay checks after university. you must be on top of the world.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WAY TO GO :aktion033: . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Yayyy more money to spoil Lilly with :brownbag: 

Congrats - that's an achievment you have accomplished so much .. SM is proud of you !!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY Becky!!! Congratulations!! I hope your job is amazing and GOO LUCK on your 1st day!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! How fantastic that it's a job in the field you focused on. It sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome news!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! And that was fast, too! Can't wait to hear about how it goes! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: yay! congrats!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Yahoo, Yippy Skippy! You should be proud of yourself. Completing law school and passing the bar is a huge accomplishment, but actually getting a great job in this market is phenomenal! :chili: :chili: 

[attachment=33342:659xsmvk808yx.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new job. That's very exciting.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a great accomplishment. That is very exciting..... :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Sherry


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

:chili: Congratulations!!! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's fantastic news!! I'm so happy for you! Are you going to do something fun and frivolous with your first "permanent" paycheck??


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

CONGRATES to you!!! So when will we see you on a Boston Legal? :thumbsup: 
Really, I am so very happy for you.

Good luck.

Enjoy!
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=33354:youdid.gif]

Oh, that's soooo great!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Securities Law, how exciting!!!!
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations! 
:aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: Congratulations!!! :aktion033: So happy you got a job in the area you really wanted !!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS BECKY!!!!!!! :chili: I am so happy for you.

Tina


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!! You must be sooo excited!! Its great to be done with so much schooling. Though in many ways, I miss being a student. I really do hate the adult responsibilities.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone!! I'm so excited, I start already tomorrow. I'm a little nervous too but I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> That's fantastic news!! I'm so happy for you! Are you going to do something fun and frivolous with your first "permanent" paycheck??[/B]



I would love to but I think that I am going to try and put as much of the money towards paying off my student debt! Maybe I will have to splurge just a little though because it will be nice to know that the paychecks will not stop coming at the end of a 3 month internship :biggrin:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that the job market in Boston was awful for entry level attorneys but I think part of that is just based on the fact that there are 6 accredited and 2 unaccredited law schools in Massachusetts. Harvard being one of them - tough competition. But, the fact that your husband has a clerkship with a Federal judge is huge. I never was interested in clerking for a judge because I have no interest in litigation but in hindsight I'm sure it would have helped me get a job sooner. Those internships are extremely competitive and very prestigious. Your husband is definitely on the right track to landing a great permanent job!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG hurray! That is sooo awesome! I sure hope it works out for you


----------

